# scooter, where to buy?



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

My daughter wants a scooter for her fourth birthday in 2 weeks time. Any idea who stocks them? We tried ELC and Carrefour but they do not have any. Can any one suggest a place that stocks them, we have not been in Dubai long enough to find our way around

Thanks


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Hi, maybe you could try Toys R Us, SZR.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

basimoli said:


> My daughter wants a scooter for her fourth birthday in 2 weeks time. Any idea who stocks them? We tried ELC and Carrefour but they do not have any. Can any one suggest a place that stocks them, we have not been in Dubai long enough to find our way around
> 
> Thanks



The biggest toy shop in Dubai is the Toys R Us in Festival City. Smaller branches can be found in Times Centre on SZR and on Salhuddin Road in Deira.

-


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, will try Festival City


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

you could also try Cannondale bike store or Wolfi's.

Also, try Go Sports. Im not sure of every location, but the one at Ibn Battuta had a few to select from.

If you are going to Toys r Us at Festival City, there are a few sports stores near the entrance, which may also stock scooters.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Surprised no-one's mentioned Dragonmart, they have loads available there - so much cheaper than other places mentioned, just ensure you check it for quality before you buy.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dragonmart makes me stabby. It is 90% crap (unless you want heaps of tat and industrial bits) and you have to walk miles to find anything. 


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I was there this morning.......

Says it all really, from Dragonmart tat to Burjuman and Saks

Hmmm


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I was there this morning.......
> 
> Says it all really, from Dragonmart tat to Burjuman and Saks
> 
> Hmmm


Dubai - all of human life is here.


Big sale at SAKS apparently. Is it a real sale or a Dubai sale? 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Dubai - all of human life is here.
> 
> 
> Big sale at SAKS apparently. Is it a real sale or a Dubai sale?
> ...


I go take a look, but as i have no idea about the latest Balanciaga or Chloe bags (thankfully i gave that up a number of years ago now), then it'll probably be a fruitless exercise, but there is an Agent Provocateur in there, maybe I could get some pants for my girlfriend!!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

or just comfy ones for you !!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I go take a look, but as i have no idea about the latest Balanciaga or Chloe bags (thankfully i gave that up a number of years ago now), then it'll probably be a fruitless exercise, but there is an Agent Provocateur in there, maybe I could get some pants for my girlfriend!!!!


Did she not come with a change of clothes? 

I have an AED 350 voucher for SAKS which I really ought to use.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Did she not come with a change of clothes?
> 
> I have an AED 350 voucher for SAKS which I really ought to use.
> 
> -


Dunno, only met her once at the Irish Village....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Dunno, only met her once at the Irish Village....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

tut tut tut


:focus:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> tut tut tut
> 
> 
> :focus:


:lalala:

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Dubai - all of human life is here.
> 
> 
> Big sale at SAKS apparently. Is it a real sale or a Dubai sale?
> ...


What's a Dubai Sale ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

rsinner said:


> What's a Dubai Sale ?


It's a sale that's not real eg like Ted Lapidus have every day of the year - always 75% off.

But SAKS is a REAL sale - Mark Jacob's bags, reduced from AED20,000 to just AED13,000 - get them while you can, and 30-70% off lots of other stuff including real D&G etc.

And the shoes! Ladies you should get there.....


----------

